# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Rùng rợn lễ hội đầu người ở Bolivia

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Hàng năm, cứ đến 9/10, khu vục nghĩa trang trung tâm thành phố La Paz, Bolivia lại trở thành địa điểm tổ chức một lễ hội truyền thống khá kỳ lạ có nguồn gốc từ thời tiền Colombo có tên Dia de los Natitas.



Vào ngày này, các cô gái sẽ mang theo những hộp sọ đặt trong những chiếc hộp được làm bằng bìa cứng, gỗ, cũng có thể là các hộp kính hay các túi nhựa được trang trí sặc sỡ tập trung ngoài nghĩa trang để trưng bày những hộp sọ của họ.



Những hộp sọ này thường được trang trí với những cánh hoa (hoa cẩm tú hay hoa hồng) và được đội những chiếc mũ đan.



Theo truyền thống của một số dân tộc ở Bolivia, mỗi người có đến 7 linh hồn và một trong số đó vẫn còn lưu lại trong xương cốt của người đã chết sau khi họ được chôn đi. Vì vậy, sau khi 6 linh hồn kia lên thiên đường, người ta sẽ đào xương cốt của người quá cố lên, mang hộp sọ của người đó về nhà và bảo quản nó một cách cẩn thận. Nếu gia chủ không chăm sóc hộp só cẩn thận thì nó sẽ mang đến điềm xấu cho họ như phá hoại mùa màng và thậm chí làm đổ vỡ gia đình họ. Còn nếu hộp sọ được bảo quản tốt nó sẽ mang lại rất nhiều may mắn.



Một phần quan trọng của việc bảo quản hộp sọ là lễ Dia de Las Natitas. Vào ngày này, người ta sẽ đem đến các điếu xì gà, lá coca và rượu cho các hộp sọ và thậm chí các nhạc sĩ đường phố sẽ hát các bài hát ca ngợi những hộp sọ này.


_Văn Thân_

----------


## Taeyeon0903

hjc sởn cả da gà rồi

----------


## Alyaj

ghê quá
Đêm mất ngủ mất

----------


## cheezelsoshi

AX kinh quá
Như kiểu lễ hallowen ý

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Trời có cả lễ hội này nữa hả 
hjc

----------

